# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  North Alabama Bluegrass Band

## Hatter

So I am in Huntsville Alabama and I am going to be getting married in October.  We are wanting to have a good bluegrass band play at our reception but I don't know of any bands around this area.  I don't even know of any pickers around this area. I play mandolin and I know a mandolin player and a couple of banjo pickers and that's it haha.  Huntsville isn't really a hotbed for bluegrass.  I know a lot of you cafe members are from around this area, north Alabama / south Tennessee and I was curious if any of y'all had bands or knew of any good bands that I could check out.  Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## gwh17

> So I am in Huntsville Alabama and I am going to be getting married in October.  We are wanting to have a good bluegrass band play at our reception but I don't know of any bands around this area.  I don't even know of any pickers around this area. I play mandolin and I know a mandolin player and a couple of banjo pickers and that's it haha.  Huntsville isn't really a hotbed for bluegrass.  I know a lot of you cafe members are from around this area, north Alabama / south Tennessee and I was curious if any of y'all had bands or knew of any good bands that I could check out.  Thanks in advance for any help.


Hey Hatter,
Congrats on your upcoming wedding, and good luck. Not sure about Huntsville, but I heard Clear Blue Sky at the Kentuck Festival in Tuscaloosa last Fall.  I think they are from the B'Ham/Tuscaloosa area.  They were excellent.  You can find their contact info on the Alabama Bluegrass Music Association website.  There are also other bands listed on that site in the North Alabama area.  I bet you couldn't go wrong with any of them.

----------

Hatter

----------


## jimando

Check out Iron Horse Bluegrass and Hurricane Creek, easily found online

----------

Hatter

----------


## Hatter

Thank you GWH, I will definitely check them out as well as dig around a little on that site, I didn't know that was there but I think that could be a great resource.

Jimando, thank you as well,  I actually contacted both of those bands yesterday and I'm in the process of talking to them, just getting some general info, but yea both of them are excellent and would be killer.

----------


## AlanN

Don't know if Birmingham is in your neck of the woods, but there's a heckuva guitar man named Allen Tolbert there, he may know of stuff around.

----------


## William Smith

Hurricane Creek is a top notch band! Might be expensive,I could run something by my father, he lives close to Birmingham and is one heck of a singer/guitar picker and his brother Mike Smith is pretty nasty on the banjo "plays that KILLER reno style stuff that most no one plays. He's played with the Country Gentleman and David Bromberg Quartet a few gigs "mainly because my other 2 uncles are pro pickers and had them jobs in the early-mid 80's! the only thing is is he works on the riverboats 30 days on and 30 off! Also they have a buddy thats solid upright bass, too bad I moved away or I'd make it happen with my mando pickin! I could ask them if you'd like?

----------


## J.Albert

Why not David Davis and the Warrior River Boys, out of Cullman ??   :Smile:

----------


## gwh17

P.S. Let us know how it turns out. 

George

----------


## tburcham

Hatter,

Check out Breaking Grass from northeast Mississippi.  They are an excellent bluegrass band that does tradition and original tunes.  They are moving up quickly in the world of bluegrass music, but they are still affordable for a venue as you describe.  I do have a little bias here, as my cousin's husband is their banjo player.  You can check them out on YouTube and iTunes.

----------


## Hatter

Hey guys, thank you so much for all of the help.  So far I have reached out and talked to about 4 bands: Iron Horse, Hurricane Creek, Walker Street Opry and David Davis.  I have two more I want to get in touch with as well and thats Monroeville and Breaking Grass.  I really thought it would be tough to find a good band to play, but it seems that it is becoming much much tougher to pick the band rather than find the band.  All of the ones that I listed so far are really good and I think they would all be awesome for the wedding, and they are all very reasonably priced.  So I'm having a pretty hard time eliminating any of them and picking one haha.

----------


## gwh17

> Hey guys, thank you so much for all of the help.  So far I have reached out and talked to about 4 bands: Iron Horse, Hurricane Creek, Walker Street Opry and David Davis.  I have two more I want to get in touch with as well and thats Monroeville and Breaking Grass.  I really thought it would be tough to find a good band to play, but it seems that it is becoming much much tougher to pick the band rather than find the band.  All of the ones that I listed so far are really good and I think they would all be awesome for the wedding, and they are all very reasonably priced.  So I'm having a pretty hard time eliminating any of them and picking one haha.


+1 on Breaking Grass.  Saw them at Bluegrass on the Plains in Auburn last Summer.  They are great - bought one of their cd's to learn some of their stuff.  I also just thought about Three on a String from Birmingham - excellent musicians who play a variety of music and throw in some comedy as well.  They are very entertaining.

----------


## dubblestop

Check out Smokehouse Band from Corinth, Mississippi. They have been together for over 30 years. Reasonably priced.

<smokehouseband.com>

Congrats on the wedding!

----------

